# Wassergekühlte Netzteile ?



## tobi757 (28. Mai 2009)

*Wassergekühlte Netzteile ?*

Wollte mal fragen warum es nur so wenige wassergekühlte Netzteile gibt und ob es nicht eine tolle Idee wäre, wenn man auf Netzteile ähnliche NachrüstWasserkühler bauen kann, wie man es bei Grafikkarten macht ..


----------



## Compucase (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlte Netzteile ?*

Auf der aktuellen (oder war es die vorherige) Ausgabe der PCGH wurde in einem Video gezeigt was passiert wenn Wasser in das System läuft. Dazu aber noch speziell mit einer nicht leitenden Flüssigkeit versehen. Was nicht gezeigt wurde ist was passiert wenn man dies in ein laufendes Netzteil schüttet. Nicht ohne Grund hat man das gelassen. Im Netzteil herrschen lebensbedrohliche hohe Spannungen die sich nicht mit Spannungen der anderen Komponenten auf eine Stufe stellen lassen. Ein Unfall mit Wasser im Netzteil kann sehr gefährlich sein, besonders für den Menschen. Es wäre lebensbedrohlich einer solchen Spannung wie sie in Netzteilen herrscht ausgesetzt zu sein. Mainboard etc. funktionieren alle mit sehr geringen Spannungen aber sicherlich nicht mehreren hundert VOLT. Das zum thema Sicherheit.
 Zum Thema Nachrüsten von Netzteilen gab es hier schon Fragen, das wird nicht machbar sein aus verschiedenen Gründen. Die Zertifizierungen sind an die Hardware gebunden, wird diese verändert (was bei Wasserkühlung ja mehr als nur ein kleiner Eingriff wäre) müsste das Produkt neu getestet werden. Netzteile unterliegen ja anderen Anforderungen wie CPU´s oder Mainboards. Haben diese Komponenten extreme Fehler funktionieren diese nicht mehr, evtl. zerstören Sie weitere Hardware. Ein mangelhaftes Netzteil gefährdet aber das Leben des Verbrauchers, eine mangelhafte CPU nicht.

 Auch zum Thema Kühlung und Netzteiltopologie habe ich bereits einige Punkte genannt.
 Es wäre in diesem Fall sehr interessant zu probieren wo man die Wasserkühlung anbringen kann (im Falle einer Nachrüstung, die es baer natürlich nicht gegen wird). Und wie... Schließlich stehen Teile des Netzteils unter hoher und gefährlicher Spannung was bei CPU´s und GPU´s nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlte Netzteile ?*



Compucase schrieb:


> Auch zum Thema Kühlung und Netzteiltopologie habe ich bereits einige Punkte genannt.
> Es wäre in diesem Fall sehr interessant zu probieren wo man die Wasserkühlung anbringen kann (im Falle einer Nachrüstung, die es baer natürlich nicht gegen wird). Und wie... Schließlich stehen Teile des Netzteils unter hoher und gefährlicher Spannung was bei CPU´s und GPU´s nicht der Fall ist.



Der Hersteller Engelking (ich erlaube mir mal, ihn beim Namen zu nennen, da die Produktpalette an keiner Stelle eine Konkurrenz zu eurer darstellt) verkauft Netzteile, die mit einem Wasserkühler nachgerüstet werden können, ohne die Sicherheit zu gefährden (jedenfalls nicht mehr, als andere Wasserquellen in Netzteilnähe)
Der Aufwand ist aber hoch. Die gesamte Abwärme wird aus dem Netzteilinneren mittels Aluelementen auf eine Seite des Netzteils geleitet, hier kann dann extern auf eine ebene Fläche ein beliebiger Kühlkörper montiert werden. (vorgesehen sind eigentlich Passivkühler, aber Wakü ist auch möglich)
Das Resultat hat mich (hatte ein älteres Modell, dass dann aber den Geist aufgegeben hat - siehe meine Frage bezüglich Überlastung: 250W, Pentium4 und 80% übertaktete Grafikkarte  ) hinsichtlicher der Kühlung aber nicht wirklich überzeugt und der Aufwand spiegelt sich auch im (Neu)Preis wieder... (da kriegt man woanders zwei Netzteile für, die jeweils 50% mehr leisten. Und damit mein ich jetzt hochwertige Passiv-Modelle, keine Sonderangebote)


----------



## Shibi (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlte Netzteile ?*

Ich denke es handelt sich hier auch um eine Frage des nutzens. Netzteile kann man problemlos mit Luft kühlen, der Aufwand für eine Wasserkühlung wäre viel zu hoch. Besonders, da es in einem Netzteil sehr viele kleine Bauteile gibt, die gekühlt werden müssen, nicht wie bei eienr CPU nur eine große Fläche. Es wäre sehr aufwändig einen entsprechenden Wasserkühler zu entwerfen, der alle Bauteile ausreichend kühlt.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Compucase (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlte Netzteile ?*

Das es eine solche Lösung gibt, habe ich bisher noch nicht gewusst. Sehr interessant. Aber es wurde ja gesagt das die Kühlleistung in keinerlei Verhältnis zum Preis steht. Die Wärme über "Heatpipes" aus dem Netzteil zu leiten ist eine interessante Idee aber nicht im Sinne einer guten Kühlung. Der Luftzug der durch ein Netzteil geht kühlt im besten Fall jeden kleinen Zentimeter und kommt teils auch unter die Platine. Das ist bei so einer Lösung nicht der Fall, da wird nur von bestimmten Punkten die Wärme abgeleitet während sich an anderen Stellen Wärme stauen kann.

Eine flächendeckende Kühlung kann am besten durch Luftkühlung gewährleistet werden. Es sind ja nicht nur wenige festgelegte Standorte im Netzteil wo Wärme entsteht (wie bei GPU oder CPU).
Wer einen wassergekühlten Rechner besitzt und die geringe Geräuschkulisse schätzt, dem sei ein ausreichend dimensioniertes gutes Netzteil ans Herz gelegt, welches niemals mehr als 60% ausgelastet wird. Dann bleibt das Netzteil kühl und der Lüfter nahezu unhörbar (jedenfalls bei unseren Modellen).


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlte Netzteile ?*



tobi757 schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen warum es nur so wenige wassergekühlte Netzteile gibt



Weil an den Kühlern (insbesondere vom Primärkreis) gern mal sehr hohe Spannungen anliegen, von bis zu 330V (gleichgerichtete Wechselspannung), das lässt sich auch nicht unbedingt verhindern Stichwort Induktion (vereinfacht gesagt Spannungsübertragung, das macht man sich bei der galvanischen Trennung zu nutze, funktioniert aber auch nicht über weite Entfernungen).

Wenn du jetzt einen Kupferkühler an diesen Kühlkörper dran bastelst, führt das nur dazu, das du die Spannung im Wasser hast, was nicht sehr toll ist...
Das wiederum kann dazu führen, das andere Komponenten, wie MoBo mit CPU und anderen durch diesen Fehlstrom beschädigt werden könnten.

Aus diesem Grunde eignen sich auch nur sehr wenige Netzteile wirklich für den Umbau auf WaKü und man kann auch nicht alles im Netzteil mit Wasser kühlen, insbesondere was im Primärkreis hängt.


----------



## Axim (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlte Netzteile ?*

Es gibt auch ein Modell von innovatec, basierend auf einem Antec 850 W Netzteil, welches komplett mit Wasser gekühlt wird
ProdukteDetails2


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlte Netzteile ?*

Fertige gibt es auch noch von 1-2 weiteren Anbietern, die kommen dann auch wirklich ohne Lüfter aus (andere Nachteile bleiben aber bestehen bzw. kommen dazu) - hier ging es aber um Nachrüstmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlte Netzteile ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fertige gibt es auch noch von 1-2 weiteren Anbietern, die kommen dann auch wirklich ohne Lüfter aus (andere Nachteile bleiben aber bestehen bzw. kommen dazu) - hier ging es aber um Nachrüstmöglichkeiten.


Siehe dazu mein Posting...
Das ist nicht möglich, siehe meine Postings, da man ein Material nehmen müsste, das zwar Wärme gut leitet aber keinen elektrischen Strom.

Und wieviele Materialien kennst du, auf die das zutrifft??


----------



## Compucase (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlte Netzteile ?*

Wie hier schon erwähnt wurde - wenn man wirklich ein wassergekühltes Netzteil besitzen möchte, so sollte es VON GRUND AUF entsprechend entwickelt und gefertigt werden. Nachrüsten ist eine sehr schlechte Idee von denen ich allen Usern dringend abraten möchte. "Lebensgefahr" als Stichwort...


----------



## Axim (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlte Netzteile ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Siehe dazu mein Posting...
> Das ist nicht möglich, siehe meine Postings, da man ein Material nehmen müsste, das zwar Wärme gut leitet aber keinen elektrischen Strom.
> 
> Und wieviele Materialien kennst du, auf die das zutrifft??


Wärmeleitpaste zum Beispiel
Oder für Edel-NTs, Diamant


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlte Netzteile ?*

Wärmeleitpaste hilft nochmal was genau bei induzierten Spannungen?
Du weißt, wie ein Transformator arbeitet bzw was das Zeichen dafür ist?

Heißt also, wenn ich einen Strom leitenden Körper habe, da eine Wechselspannung anlege und einen 2. Körper daneben halte, der den ersten *nicht berührt*, so habe ich auch am 2. Körper eine elektrische Spannung anliegen!

Bei den 330V AC, die am Primärkühlkörper anliegen können, keine ganz ungefährliche Sache...


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlte Netzteile ?*

Koolance versucht es mit einer Doppelwakü:
Das Netzteil ist komplett mit einem nicht leitenden Medium gefüllt welches durch einen Kühlkörper an der Rückseite gepumpt wird. Dieser wiederum wird von der eigentlichen Wakü gekühlt wird.

Das Gerät kostet allerdings auch seine 600$(für angebliche 1700W) und ist somit "etwas" teurer als ein leises Markennetzteil.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlte Netzteile ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Siehe dazu mein Posting...
> Das ist nicht möglich, siehe meine Postings, da man ein Material nehmen müsste, das zwar Wärme gut leitet aber keinen elektrischen Strom.



Ich bin kein Experte für Feldstärken und Induzierung (die Intuition sagt: Außenseite der Spule<>Innenseite, Abstände und Materialien spielen eine Rolle und wenns sich über so große Entfernungen erstrecken würde, wie du uns weiß machen willst, wären Slim-Line-Netzteile unmöglich), aber da es eine ganze Reihe von Netzteilen gibt, bei denen der Kühlkörper Spannungsfrei ist, scheint das von dir genannte Problem in der Praxis wohl bedeutungslos zu sein.
Da bleiben die, von compucase erwähnten, "zu viele Bauteil" (wobei es mindestens einen Hersteller von Passiv-Netzteilen gibt, der das wohl mit Vergussmasse ausreichend gelöst hat), unvorhersehbare Infrastruktur und (imho) vor allem: Zu kleine Stückzahlen.
Denn es gab im Laufe der Zeit durchaus einige Wakü-Netzteile, die auf Dauer stabil waren, es gab bezüglich ihrer Sicherheit zertifizierte - aber eins war noch keines:
Billig. Oder von einer großen Firma.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlte Netzteile ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Experte für Feldstärken und Induzierung (die Intuition sagt: Außenseite der Spule<>Innenseite, Abstände und Materialien spielen eine Rolle und wenns sich über so große Entfernungen erstrecken würde, wie du uns weiß machen willst


Welche großen Entfernungen?
Dir ist schon klar, das ein Wasserkühlkörper auf dem 'Originalkühlkörper' aufliegen muss und selbst wenn man hier wärmeleitende Pads nehmen würde, man nur ein µMeter bis Milimeter zwischen den beiden Kühlern hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> wären Slim-Line-Netzteile unmöglich),


Das ist eine ganz andere Baustelle, zumal die Gehäuse idR auch geerdet sind, was dann wieder dazu führt, das da keine Spannung dran ist.

Hier wäre mal interessant zu wissen, was passieren würd, wenn man da 'nen Leistungsmesser dran hängen würde (also zwischen PE und Nulleiter).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> aber da es eine ganze Reihe von Netzteilen gibt, bei denen der Kühlkörper Spannungsfrei ist, scheint das von dir genannte Problem in der Praxis wohl bedeutungslos zu sein.


Welche 'ganze Reihe' von Netzteilen wären das denn??

Also bei meinem Delta GPS-400AA-101 ist das nicht der Fall, auch bei vielen anderen die ich in Händen hatte, war Spannung am Primärkühler, das ist nichts ungewöhnliches, ganz im Gegenteil!

Dementsprechend ist dieses Problem in der Praxis sehrwohl relevant, eben weil es eine ganze Reihe von Netzteilen gibt, bei denen auf den Kühlern ordentlich Spannung drauf ist (und sei es nur durch Induktion!)

Wenn das kein Problem wäre, wie du behauptest, müsste es dann nicht mehr Netzteile mit Wasserkühlung geben bzw 'Umbausätze'?!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlte Netzteile ?*

Wenn man bei einem nicht geerdeten Engelking U1 nen Spannungsmesser zwischen Gehäuse und Nullleiter hält, misst man n paar wenige V (das bißchen halt, was Schaltnetzteile gern mal aufm Gehäuse haben)

Bei meinem Enermax führt gar kein Kühlkörper Strom, bei meinem Engelking afaicr der Primärkühlkörper nicht, bei meinem Seasonic messe ich gerade 80V (AC) - das ist zwar nicht spannungsfrei, aber auf alle Fälle gibt es zwischen Kühlkörper und Wärmequelle etwas, das elektrisch isoliert. Und notfalls wird diese Isolation einfach direkt gekühlt, wenn man mit ner Erdung nicht mehr hinkommt.

Gründe habe ich ja genannt.


----------



## speedymike (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlte Netzteile ?*

ich kann mich an einen ebay händler erinnern der enermax liberty (400w für ca € 150.-) nachträglich mit einer wakü versehen hat. ein kumpel hat sich so eines gekauft und es läuft bis zum heutigen tag perfekt (ca 1,5 jahre alt). der händler gab übrigens volle garantie.


----------



## Madz (27. August 2009)

*AW: Wassergekühlte Netzteile ?*

Gibt es den noch?


----------

